# FreeBSD Development: Books, Papers, Slides



## danger@ (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey...

Here, I would like to maintain a list of books, slides, tutorials, videos and other multimedia resources which are related to FreeBSD development. If you know some other resources which should be mentioned here, please send me a PM here or an email to danger@FreeBSD.org. Thanks!

*Books*

The Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD Operating System by Marshall Kirk McKusick, George V. Neville-Neil
Designing BSD Rootkits: A Introduction to Kernel Hacking by Joseph Kong
The Complete FreeBSD by Greg Lehey
Absolute FreeBSD, 3rd Edition by Michael W. Lucas
BSD UNIX Toolbox: 1000+ Commands for FreeBSD, OpenBSD and NetBSD by Christopher Negus, Francois Caen
BSD Hacks by Dru Lavigne
FreeBSD Device Drivers by Joseph Kong
FreeBSD Mastery: ZFS by Michael W. Lucas and Allan Jude
FreeBSD Mastery: Advanced ZFS by Allan Jude and Michael W. Lucas

*Books Online*

FreeBSD Developers' Handbook
FreeBSD Architecture Handbook

*Articles Online*

Recent articles by Klara Systems

*Wiki Articles*

FreeBSD Wiki Page

*Papers*

An Introduction to FreeBSD 6 Kernel Hacking by Lawrence Stewart and James Healy
Locking in the Multithreaded FreeBSD Kernel by John H. Baldwin
Introduction to Debugging the FreeBSD Kernel by John H. Baldwin
Reasoning about SMP in FreeBSD by Jeffrey Hsu
Improving the FreeBSD SMP implementation by Greg Lehey
ULE: A Modern Scheduler for FreeBSD by Jeff Roberson
Optimizing the FreeBSD IP and TCP Stack by AndrÃ© Oppermann
Cryptographic Device Support for FreeBSD by Samuel J. Leffler
Fast IPSec: A High-Performance IPsec Implementation by Samuel J. Leffler

*Slides*

FreeBSD Development for Smarties - The quest for a better kernel development environment by Lawrence Stewart (slides + audio/video)
How a Large-Scale Open Source Project (FreeBSD) Works by Robert Watson
Debugging FreeBSD kernel by Greg Lehey
Introduction to Multithreading and Multiprocessing in the FreeBSD SMPng Network Stack by Robert Watson
Profiling tools, tips and tricks by Kris Kennaway
FreeBSD Network Stack Optimizations for Modern Hardware by Robert Watson

*Misc*

Introduction to the FreeBSD kernel structure (How to read the FreeBSD Kernel) by Robert Watson
Channel for video content about the BSD Family of Operating Systems
Fun and Games with FreeBSD Kernel Modules by Stephanie Wehner


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 28, 2011)

[ closed the thread to stop unrelated stuff being added ]


----------

